# Chain of Command (new NatGeo series)



## NFB19 (Feb 21, 2018)

Has anyone been keeping up with this new series? I watched the first two episodes over the weekend and was wondering what others thoughts were. I have enjoyed watching it so far. I believe the purpose of the show to be a justification for our continued presence in the Middle East.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 21, 2018)

I have seen bits and pieces.  I think it does a good job of showing the complexity of what's going on.  When people think "global war on terror" they don't think about Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, I have been watching it. The part with my old unit, 2/325 when the company commander was changing command, he was hugging his men and crying. I had the feels. That C.C. loved his men and it showed.

M.


----------



## snapt (Mar 6, 2018)

Episode 8 features heavily the ODA in Niger. Hard to watch.


----------



## DC (Mar 9, 2018)

Starting the series now.👍🏾


----------

